# Scott Händler im Saarland



## pacechris (24. August 2015)

Wer hat im Saarland und umgebung MTB von Scott auf lager? Würde gerne mal ein Spark testen.

Die Händlersuche über die Scott-Hp funktioniert irgendwie nicht.

Danke


----------



## CassandraComplx (24. August 2015)

der Herbert in Riegelsberg:
*Bike-Sport-Hauf GmbH*
Saarbrückerstr. 171
DE-66292 Riegelsberg
Telefon: 06806 - 2442


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilDevil (24. August 2015)

Hi,

Stadtrad in Homburg dürfte die auch im Laden haben (vorher am besten telefonisch anfragen)
http://www.stadtrad-homburg.de/

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## <NoFear> (24. August 2015)

... Stadtrad Hbg... Patrick war schneller ;-)


----------

